# Abu Dhabi: Driving on visa status change...



## Sarahdarren (Jul 25, 2013)

Hi...I urgently need to be driving as we are moving off the island and need to be mobile for school etc...But I I am in the middle of my visa and Emirate ID app. 
My visa status has changed and I have started my emirate ID and had my biometrics, today is my medical, but the question is ...can I drive?
I am English and have an international licence...please, please can anyone advise me 
Sarah


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

If your resident visa is done, you will need to get the UAE DL. Since you already have a UK license and have a UK passport, you just need to show up at the transport office with some documents (google or search the forum) and get a UAE DL.


----------



## busybee2 (Aug 8, 2013)

once your visa is stamped in your passport then you must not drive on foreign licence you must go and get a uae licence... until that point you are ok, but once the visa stamp is stamped in passport then you must change. very easy now adays but need the usual paperwork and no objection from sponsor etc.


----------



## Sarahdarren (Jul 25, 2013)

Hi all, hearing alsorts of different info ...apparently I don't get my passport stamped - I came on a tourist visa and have now had my status changed...so I have to wait question is - how long for!???


----------



## busybee2 (Aug 8, 2013)

you may have come in on a tourist visa, but you have to complete the residence visa by having a medical and emirates id, the passport will then go back to immigration for the residence visa stamp, once you get this stamp in your passport then you cannot drive a car on a foreign licence you must go and get a uae driving licence, if you are from one of the countries that allows you to exchange such as the uk, you exchange your licence then you can legally drive a private car etc in the uae. getting the residence visa stamped in your passport can take a day or it can take months... it really depends on the company... how efficient the pro is... so without more information regarding the company name nobody can advise you.... as its all different for different people. it can take weeks just to get the medical done, unless you go early and pay for the vvip fast track etc.


----------



## AUH newbie (Aug 20, 2013)

Do you need an international license to rent a car prior to getting your visa and uae license sorted? Or are you ok on a normal uk license to rent for a couple of weeks? 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

AUH newbie said:


> Do you need an international license to rent a car prior to getting your visa and uae license sorted? Or are you ok on a normal uk license to rent for a couple of weeks? Thanks for your help!


You need an International Driving Permit which you can get from certain UK Post Offices but some hire companies will accept just a normal UK driving licence. 

You need both parts though - paper bit and photo card bit.


----------



## busybee2 (Aug 8, 2013)

AUH newbie said:


> Do you need an international license to rent a car prior to getting your visa and uae license sorted? Or are you ok on a normal uk license to rent for a couple of weeks?
> 
> Thanks for your help!


some jt accept uk licence some will want idp.


----------



## AUH newbie (Aug 20, 2013)

I've sent off for the IDP, better to be on the safe side! 
Only 4 weeks to go before I'm out, so excited!


----------

